# More on Quantum Computing



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.npr.org/2013/05/22/185532608/quantum-or-not-new-supercomputer-is-certainly-something-else


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and more....

http://esciencenews.com/articles/2013/06/28/large.scale.quantum.chip.validated



> A team of scientists at USC has verified that quantum effects are indeed at play in the first commercial quantum optimization processor. The team demonstrated that the D-Wave processor housed at the USC-Lockheed Martin Quantum Computing Center behaves in a manner that indicates that quantum mechanics plays a functional role in the way it works. The demonstration involved a small subset of the chip's 128 qubits.
> 
> This means that the device appears to be operating as a quantum processor -- something that scientists had hoped for but have needed extensive testing to verify.


----------

